# Transporting drywall on my Tahoe



## jaysurfs (Mar 10, 2017)

Any ideas for how to properly load drywall on my 1998 chevy Tahoe? Are there any roof racks you recommend? Or diy solutions you have used? 

I got a larger house and will be doing a lot of drywall work over the next few years. In the past I just tie it down on the existing stock roof racks, but they suck, the weight dents them in and they aren't long enough to support the weight adequately. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Save yourself a lot of aggravation, and damage to the vehicle, and either rent a trailer or have it delivered.

A lot of drywall work over the next few years????


----------



## jaysurfs (Mar 10, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> Save yourself a lot of aggravation, and damage to the vehicle, and either rent a trailer or have it delivered.
> 
> A lot of drywall work over the next few years????




dont want to pay delivery fees for every job/load/room, and i have no doubt I will have to make random trips to buy single pieces here and there. and my current house took me 5 years to renovate, based on time, back pain levels, and money. So my new house is twice the size and 2 levels, so yeah, 5+ years of renovating. fun. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Any place you can set up to store materials? I use a local lumber supply for 90% of my materials. One or two small items i don't bother them, but a load of anything they are happy to drop by. The owner said since I'm along a path they often travel he doesn't mind smaller loads if needed. But providing a drop point and storage really helps.

As for the roof top, they do make more commercial racks but not familiar with your vehicle and what is available. If your back area is wide enough perhaps one of the trailer hitch extensions could support the 4x8 sheets.

Bud


----------



## jaysurfs (Mar 10, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Any place you can set up to store materials? I use a local lumber supply for 90% of my materials. One or two small items i don't bother them, but a load of anything they are happy to drop by. The owner said since I'm along a path they often travel he doesn't mind smaller loads if needed. But providing a drop point and storage really helps.
> 
> As for the roof top, they do make more commercial racks but not familiar with your vehicle and what is available. If your back area is wide enough perhaps one of the trailer hitch extensions could support the 4x8 sheets.
> 
> Bud




interesting idea, so I found a "Tricam SLE-1 2 in 1 E-Z Hitch Mounted Load Extender" on amazon for 100bucks. I kinda like it, it just may help. 
I have been searching and I cant seem
to find construction material style racks either for a Tahoe, all I see is designed for pickups.

Thanks for your idea, it may do the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The thought of hiking sheets onto roof racks would not be my preference. Sheet goods of any material have a nasty habit of wanting to become airborne and need to be tied down well. If I was looking forward to several years of hauling drywall I would invest in a trailer. Besides, they are handy for hauling other stuff. If you find you have no use for it after the reno you can put a sign on it.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

IF you are dealing with the big boxes, they rent out pickups (or flatbread pickups) at reasonable rates.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

One of these might work, and they fold up for storage.


https://www.harborfreight.com/1720-lb-capacity-48-in-x-96-in-super-duty-folding-trailer-62647.html


----------



## jaysurfs (Mar 10, 2017)

Canarywood1 said:


> One of these might work, and they fold up for storage.
> 
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1720-lb-capacity-48-in-x-96-in-super-duty-folding-trailer-62647.html




Now that is one space effective trailer, thanks for the idea, I like it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KC_Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

My local lumber yard delivers for free, even to the point of delivering drywall to the second floor. Also their prices are cheaper about 90% of the time. Have you tried contacting a local lumber company?

I see these posts pretty regularly and I have a hard time believing I am the only one that lives in an area that gets free delivery, actually I know of 3 yards that do free delivery and one goes out as far as 25 miles.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

KC, you're not alone. I get better prices and prompt delivery from my local lumber yard. People expect the box store to have the lower prices because they do a bigger volume. My lumber yard said he ships out more materials in a day than the box store sells in a week or more. Where they sell a dozen boards to a dozen customers he sells a dozen houses. 

Bud


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That must be a pretty busy lumber yard you deal with.


----------

